# Alum Creek Muskie Question



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey you all, I had both knees replaced this year and I did not get to go fishing once. I think it's the first time ever in my 58 years of life.

Blah, blah, blah...how was this summer for Muskies on Alum? Good, bad or what? I'd love an update and are they biting now?

Pics are ALWAYS welcome as are ANY stories!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For the muskie guys i dont think the last two yrs or so had been great,compared to previos yrs... i know trolling shad baits along the fallen trees north of howard can be hott this time of yr. I netted a thick 41" for a friend back in june trolling eyes... thete in there go catch em.... oh i have an uncle that caugjt a small one an had a biggun follow him in a cple wks ago neat cheshire ramp


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

7 caught this weekend that I know off including mine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Lazy 8 - I hope you getting moving around to where you can get out more next year - I know there was a muskie tournamet over the weekend because there were a handful of boats out on the water Sunday when I was out. Maybe one of the tournament guys can post how they did and what the biggest was caught. I myself have caught 2 small ones this past spring while crappie fishing and I believe for the last couple of years I have always caught atleast one in the spring while crappie fishing. I have never hooked into a big one and I guess thats a good thing being I am only using 8lb test.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lazy 8 from what i have heard the musky have been pretty elusive the past 2 years. Not sure what the deal is but the trollers have been burning lots of gas with little result. Still always the chance of that next big fish though

I fish Alum alot and have saw a few new guys out trolling but in general it seems the summer hunters were not out in force this year.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder how many were lost a couple years ago thru the overflow when we had all the rain I think it was in the spring. I know the spillway was full of them. And there was a post about someone actually trying to catch them and relocate them back into the main lake. And the number he put back was pretty high if I remember right. I remember back then there was a post pretty much everyday of someone catching one in the spillway though.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That was actually the ODNR that shocked them and trailered them back up to the lake. They were doing work below the dam as I recall. They asked the local Muskie club if anyone wanted to help and my friend actually did. I think they shocked/transported at least 150, maybe more, and only lost less than 10!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Lazy 8: Just got back(Thursday) from Alum. Got a nice muskie on a tube bait back in a cove.  Well I had her for all of at least 3 seconds.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Mickey. I remember the first time out for me. Clear Fork. I had one on for about 15-20 seconds and she got off. My buddies called it a long-line release. Then they blamed the net man for me not bringing her in the boat. LOL. We never saw her...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I only got out a few times this year. Both Alum and Clearfork seem to be way down. I know Alum lost a LOT in the spring flood of 2010 or 2011. They recovered 140 or so which is a drop in the bucket compared to how many they lost. I'm not sure why Clearfork is still down. 

Good news is that now they stock muskies tagged with a transmitter so they can study over time how many are lost thru the dam. That will help tremendously, and maybe they can get changes made to prevent losing the fish. 

According to the reports and the MAL one of the hottest musky lakes in Ohio is West Branch. Though, I have never fished it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

West Branch sounds interesting...


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I got this one just north of Cheshire on Cols day casting cranks looking for bass.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

West branch is on fire....everytime we go out everyones hooking into them and we usually get some in boat.....we have at least half a dozen follows everytime on water...all usually casting but a lot of people are doing great trolling...I got this one trolling..it was a 45 in

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I picked this one up this summer in Alum trolling cranks when the eyes were shallower.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Caught this Oct 12 in the NBAA bass tourney, first I've ever caught. Got it on the rip rap on 36/37, then another cigar about 15 cast later. Both on cranks in crawdad patterns









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

And my gosh do they STINK!!! But the fight on my 7'6" grim reaper cranking rod and 10lb mono was pretty sweet and made up for the smell
Haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

I have never caught a muskie... I have gone twice and weared myself out twice. Throwing gigantic baits. The one day I loaned my rod, 2 were caught in a boat with 3 boated. I have never seen one out of the water and they are a great predictor. I have a buddy that make lures, be impressed for what he can do. He's also located in a state where it is warmer than a muskie can handle. However there are basins that hold em!!!


----------

